# Adresszeile löschen/verändern



## Nord-Süd-Richtung (10. August 2008)

Hi
ich möchte gerne in meiner Adresszeile den Standardlink (http://www.link.de statt http://www.link.de/ordner) beibehalten. Ich möchte aber keine frames benutzen. Ist es möglich auf die Adresszeile zuzugreifen?

edit: Danke fürs verschieben


----------



## Gumbo (10. August 2008)

Ändere einfach die Verzeichniswurzel des Webservers.


----------



## Nord-Süd-Richtung (11. August 2008)

Ich denke mal nicht das das bei einem (momentanen) gratis Server möglich sein wird, oder?
Ich habe versucht ein bisschen mit Javascript rumzutricksen, aber damit klappt es auch nicht so ganz.

```
window.location.pathname = "";
window.stop();
```


edit: Ich werde das Problem erstmal mit Ajax lösen. Danke aber für deine Hilfe Gumbo.
Dann bleibt aber die Seite leer.


----------



## Gumbo (14. August 2008)

Dann pack doch einfach die Inhalte des „ordner“-Verzeichnisses in das übergeordnete Verzeichnis.


----------

